# Mahlkonig Vario Home set?



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I was wondering what is the rough adjustment on this grinder for espresso....What is your set?

It's got A to W [on left] and 1-10 [on right]....I am on "K" and #2 and 12sec. on the timer.

And the timer? How much time to give you 17grams with your blade set?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These settings are relevant to your grinder only

Each bean will be different and the state of the burrs varies the settings also

If you have used the micro adjustment lever next to the exit chute the settings all also vary.

It's trial and error unfortunately

Do you have a set of scales?

If so, try extracting at a ratio of 1:2 for 25 seconds then micro-adjust to your preferred brew ratio from that starting point


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

None of them are the same, unfortunatley.

Im at the top on the right hand side, and anywhere from the very top to almost the bottom on the left depending on bean.

There are guides on youtube for how to calibrate the grinder if you need too.

18g takes about 13 secs for me, id just run it a touch longer though as you want the stray grinds to come out too.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thank you both for reply, yes I have scales and use them...

The settings are really fine...and I change beans every 400 grams...so yes trial and error...

Thanks for the tips^^^

Cheers


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

So... I have often wondered if you could standardise the vario scale. You would need to make a decision what you decide is Zero and then this should standardise things? So when I adjust my grind using the nut I decide that the very first sound I get of the burrs touching is at 1k, for example, and then we all calibrate the same. We could make a video of the exact sound you are looking for at what number.. I.e. At 2k for example and then we all know we are working on the same scale with the same zero? Or is this not the reason why each grinder performs differently and it is just the way each set off burrs is made and fitted? Thoughts?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Burrs will wear, people will use beans with different densities, temperature and humidity will play a part ... (there are lots more reasons why this will not be achieved)

There are constants you can control and others that you cannot


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Impossible to standardise, too many variables as Glenn says.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Burrs will wear' date=' people will use beans with different densities, temperature and humidity will play a part ... (there are lots more reasons why this will not be achieved) There are constants you can control and others that you cannot[/quote']
> 
> Agree Glen but this type of thing seems to happen with other grinders on the forum E.g. EK, lido etc. do you think the Vario is just too unreliable for this type of attempted standardisation?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No two grinders are the same

The perception may be that they can be standardised but this is not the case

I have never seen 2 EK's the same, 2 Mythos's the same, 2 Anfim's the same etc

There are so many variables that affect the grind that it is impossible to have 2 the same

The biggest variable is beans - no 2 beans are even the same...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

i agree but on, for example, IMM people give the grind setting they have used for a particular grinder. e.g. from today's IMM -posted by MJWB - Dose 14g, fine grind (0.38 of a turn on Lido1, 55% passing through a 500um sieve). I assume he thinks other Lido owners can replicate this recipe by making a 0.38 turn on Lido1? If we all zero at the same setting could i not say... Kalita wave, 18 gr, 2s on the Vario...?

or am i just being a bit thick?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

another example of what i am going on about... 'Kenya Othaya Chinga Natural...Bonavita Immersion Cone: 12g/210ml, 1.3 on the Hausgrind (one full turn then 3 on the clock), 45sec bloom, rest of water in while stirring. Tamp. drawdown. Total 5min 45 (mostly over by 3min 30).'

i.e. people are saying 1.3 on the Hausgrind (one full turn then 3 on the clock)... the implies standardisation of grinder.... i am only thinking of threads where we are all drinking the same coffee... like IMM or LSOL etc... this then takes out the variability of the bean, roast etc..??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nod said:


> another example of what i am going on about... 'Kenya Othaya Chinga Natural...Bonavita Immersion Cone: 12g/210ml, 1.3 on the Hausgrind (one full turn then 3 on the clock), 45sec bloom, rest of water in while stirring. Tamp. drawdown. Total 5min 45 (mostly over by 3min 30).'
> 
> i.e. people are saying 1.3 on the Hausgrind (one full turn then 3 on the clock)... the implies standardisation of grinder.... i am only thinking of threads where we are all drinking the same coffee... like IMM or LSOL etc... this then takes out the variability of the bean, roast etc..??


Depends where you are starting zero ... at first touch of burr rub? where burrs lock.

Our numbers ( on the grinders ) might not be the same but will be ball park close....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

i agree that is what i am saying... we could decide what zero is... ie. decide it is the very first change in sound indicating the burrs are touching and we can all use the screw to adjust so that this noise occurs at, for example, 1m and then we all have pretty identically standardised varios?


----------

